# samba, couldn't find service ... ?

## mryoung_fr

hello there,

after some research, here and there, and without any successful result, i decided to post my problem here ...

Actually, i'm running samba on a "file server" host, for many users. Samba is acting as a domain controller based on a LDAP Directory.

3 shares are defined ... homes directory, common, temp ...

The weird part is coming  :Wink: 

Randomly, some workstations are searching some services, which are not defined anywhere ...

the server log part:

```
Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.com 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.lnk 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.com 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service mryoung.lnk 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.com 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.lnk 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.com 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service common.lnk 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.com 

Dec 18 01:54:15 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:15, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.lnk 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.bat 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.cmd 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.exe 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.com 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.pif 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]: [2006/12/18 01:54:16, 0] smbd/service.c:make_connection(851) 

Dec 18 01:54:16 bombastor smbd[21952]:   sdbws001 (10.1.10.1) couldn't find service temp.lnk 
```

so, the workstation, sdbws001 is searching for files, as service, ... The server is correctly configured as many clients doesn't search for those services (most of them). So I suppose that's a client side problem ... but i've nothing client-side ... (workstation, a windows XP professionnal, is working perfectly, without any strange error in log files)...

anyone having an idea on this ?

Thanks in advance,

cya!

----------

## abc0815

Hi there,

check this thread over @ linuxquestions http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=397227 seems to be the same. But unfortunately no solution.

greetz

----------

